# Zeer/ erg/ heel goed en zo...



## ThomasK

Vraag aan native speakers, maar anderen mogen ook "meedoen": wat kiezen jullie spontaan als jullie iets willen uitdrukken als "very (well/good)"  in het AN?

(a) Well done!
(b) That was a very good show/presentation/... (Of schakel je liever gewoon over op een sterker adjectief?)
(c)  Very good observation (... gezien!)

Achtergrond:: ik heb even een nieuwe studente voor onlinelessen, en ik vraag me af of ik het ene meer of minder zou (moeten) promoten. En het interesseert me gewoon om te horen wat jullie spontaan het vaakst kiezen van de drie. ('Erg' zal ik niet zo vaak gebruiken, 'heel' is in mijn ogen vermoedelijk het vlotste en overal bruikbaar.)


----------



## Red Arrow

Goed gedaan!
Dat was een heel goede presentatie!
Goeie opmerking! Goed gezien! (of soms: Slim bedacht!)


ThomasK said:


> ('Erg' zal ik niet zo vaak gebruiken, 'heel' is in mijn ogen vermoedelijk het vlotste en overal bruikbaar.)


Mee eens.


----------



## ThomasK

Jammer dat ik niet meer reacties krijg. Mij zou het zeer/erg/sterk interesseren om te horen welke vertaling voor "very" het meest courant is in het Nederlands. Dus elk antwoord is welkom, ook een vanuit uw gevoel...


----------



## matakoweg

Ik zou eerder een ander woord gebruiken:

een uitstekende presentatie

van de versterkende bijwoorden, _heel, erg, zeer_ gebruik ik _heel_ het meest en _zeer_ is meer schrijftaal.


----------



## ThomasK

Akkoord, "uitstekend" ligt misschien meer voor de hand. Maar het ging om hoe je de bijwoorden ervaart - en het zou me niet verbazen als de meesten jou zouden volgen...


----------



## matakoweg

Ik heb nog even gekeken in een paar verzonden emails van mij met een prive, niet-zakelijk karakter en dan vind ik de volgende getallen:
heel 34
erg 15
zeer 1
precies zoals ik al vermoedde.


----------



## ThomasK

Waw, wat een info! Heel interessant! Ik zie het mij niet doen, maar "erg" en zeker "zeer" doen mij aan mogelijk pejoratieve zaken denken...


----------



## Sandra-T

Ik gebruik ze gewoon allemaal "Heel erg goed gedaan. Top!" of wat hipper bij de kids "Heel erg goed gedaan. Vet!"


----------



## ThomasK

Klopt, kan ik ook zeggen. Nu, allemaal maar niet met "zeer". Dat zit vermoedelijk meer in het formele register...


----------



## Pedro Paraíso

Men gebruikt veelal "prima", dat ofschoon letterlijk "op/in de eerste plaats" betekent, de betekenis heeft gekregen "op/in de tweede plaatst", oftewel: ik neem er genoegen mee.


----------

